# Canon Germany Teaser



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 17, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/canon-germany-teaser/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/canon-germany-teaser/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Something coming July 31, 2013?

</strong>Canon Germany just posted a video on their YouTube page saying “Your audience is waiting for you – 07/31/2013″. No other country has any kind of teaser for that day as of yet, though we could see them pop up over the next few days.</p>
<p>This type of ad seems to indicate something on the “consumer” side, more so than a “prosumer” product. We’ve also seen teasers like this in the past that are strictly for a regional service or event or maybe it’s a Canon Instagram clone.</p>
<p><strong>This is the ad</strong></p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/saslvyyNyD8?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><em>Thanks Marcus</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 17, 2013)

Get ready for M2, with dual pixel sensor AF, just like 70D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Get ready for M2, with dual pixel sensor AF, just like 70D.



Get ready for the PowerShot N Mark II.


----------



## Rasenmaehermann (Jul 17, 2013)

The last time Canon appeared publically in Germany, they have put on some roadshow where you couldnt see anything special. some raffle. Some hands on testing of old products. cash back promotions...

However, like Dylan777 said, it quite plausible that we gonna see the EOS M 2.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 17, 2013)

Adverts are generally for the big selling hence higher profit making through numbers sold - Audience suggests video to me - new cheap camcorder ? Canon EOS branded mobile phone like the Galaxy Camera ? Or... Just a new printer range !


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 17, 2013)

N2


----------



## nolken (Jul 17, 2013)

It seems as if this wont be for a new product, but some sort of software or imagine sharing platform. unless the advertisement is not taken literally.

http://www.canon-europe.com/yournextstep/register/


----------



## GDub (Jul 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Get ready for the PowerShot N Mark II.



+1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2013)

With B&H reportedly emailing those on a waiting list that the EOSM is discontinued, a new one (M2??) needs to be announced quickly.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey! That's on my birthday! 

Well with all pun aside, I've been rather disappointed with the latest releases from Canon. Sure it's a wide range of things that they are covering but I want to see something worth buying.. Something that trumps the other companies. Especially on the consumer level. Most of their sales are based off of the consumer level..


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 17, 2013)

nolken said:


> It seems as if this wont be for a new product, but some sort of software or imagine sharing platform. unless the advertisement is not taken literally.
> 
> http://www.canon-europe.com/yournextstep/register/



Is it the beta Project1709 that is being rolled out?


----------



## SeanL (Jul 17, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> nolken said:
> 
> 
> > It seems as if this wont be for a new product, but some sort of software or imagine sharing platform. unless the advertisement is not taken literally.
> ...


----------



## Harry68 (Jul 18, 2013)

If the audience is already waiting on the couch, there will be a need for the new 4K beamer. ;D


----------



## northbyten (Jul 18, 2013)

it's a consumer full frame.

hence why it zoomed out in the end.


----------



## Quackator (Jul 19, 2013)

The German weblink leads to a registration page for
something called YouConnect and says that this will 
be a new way to publish imagery (or otherwise distribute
material to your target audience).

Probably they are tuning their Canon Image Gateway.
I have never seen anybody use it.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 19, 2013)

Quackator said:


> The German weblink leads to a registration page for
> something called YouConnect and says that this will
> be a new way to publish imagery (or otherwise distribute
> material to your target audience).
> ...



Then it is definitely the Project 1709 that they announced at last photokina that is done with testing


----------



## vlim (Jul 31, 2013)

the announcement here in France is about a new ultra compact Canon Legria mini with Wifi...

see the Canon France 's Facebook page...


----------



## vlim (Jul 31, 2013)

here's the link to the video :

Canon LEGRIA mini - Mettez-vous en scène


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Jul 31, 2013)

Canon Announces VIXIA Mini Compact Personal Camcorder
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e0248096ae71


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 31, 2013)

nicke said:


> Canon Announces VIXIA Mini Compact Personal Camcorder
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e0248096ae71



About time to stop the sales of GoPro


----------

